# Enrique Granados: Goyescas



## emphazis (Dec 15, 2010)

Download on iTunes: http://bit.ly/lt3fUG

Oclassica label is pleased to announce a worldwide premiere album 'Enrique Granados: Goyescas' by Russian pianist Denis Burstein.

A piano suite Goyescas (subtitled 'Los majos enamorados') was written in 1911 by a Spanish composer Enrique Granados. It consists of 6 pieces in 2 books. It is a set of six pieces based on paintings of Francisco Goya. In 1911 Granados premiered his suite which became his most famous work.


----------

